# reverse sneezing and allergies



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

Do vizslas have a tendency toward allergies? About a week ago, Nico (8 month old male) started making a noise that sounds like a little kid sobbing or having an asthma attack. I've researched a little online and people have labeled it as 'reverse sneezing' - I guess which is fairly common among dogs in general. Given the time of year though...I wonder if it's because he's outside more and being introduced to all of the tree and grass pollen which cause me so much problems too!

What have you all experienced with this? Any insight would be great!


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

rio ... Also 8 months, is suffering from seasonal allergies. His sneezing started about a month ago and has slowly subsided - less frequent now. Not sure what he is allergic to - must be pollen I guess. The good news is that it has not slowed him down any.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

My Snickers must be suffering from allergies as well. I took him to the vet and he suggested that I give him two-three (25 mg each) Benadryl pills a day to alleviate the sneezing and scratching. He developed bumps on his skin as well. The vet told me to bathe him 2-3xs a week with Hexadene shampoo (medicated) to ease his itching and rash. I'm having to deal with his allergies as well as him being on a hunger strike and not eating...quite frustrating at times. :-\


----------

